# Samba causing error message on XP computer

## Tony0945

```
Event Type:   Error

Event Source:   NetBT

Event Category:   None

Event ID:   4321

Date:      10/11/2017

Time:      8:56:30 PM

User:      N/A

Computer:   CASTI

Description:

The name "GREENGABLES    :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.0.100. The machine with the IP address 192.168.0.104 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.
```

192.168.0.100 is the XP computer

192.168.0.104 is the Gentoo Samba 4.5.13 server computer

192.168.0.102 is another Gentoo Samba server computer on the network.

Wins is not enabled on either. The samba server is set to OS level 255. All computers on the net are in workgroup GREENGABLES (following Fitzcarraldo's blog) . There is no domain.

GREENGABLES is the XP computer's workgroup, not the computer name. Casti is the computer name and it can readily read and write the samba share, so why the error event?

The samba server's tesparm output: [url]  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/6yDFMzQouqeX4fk7yyUh/ [/url]

192.168.0.104's samba log.smbd [url]  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/EoUw8S8vm8wSt12OyuNC/ [/url]

192.168.0.104's samba log.nmbd [url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/CPKX1cSkYfRwNG725GD1/ [/url]

Any ideas?

I recently made some changes to the XP computer to be able to write to a networked printer (HP ENVY 4520) and then these events came up. 

BTW, it was much easier to setup the printer on Gentoo with hplip than it was to to set up Windows!

----------

## VinzC

NetBT is NETBIOS over Tcp/IP, not useful in a home LAN that may rely solely upon SMB. Have you tried disabling NetBT in XP? (I don't remember how it's done however, my hands have not touched a Windows machine for a long time.)

----------

## Tony0945

It was one by semi-default. There were three radio buttons:

1. (default) Use Netbios settings from the DHCP server.  If static ipaddress is used or ...  enable Netbios over TCP.

2. Enable NetBios over TCP

3. Disable NetBios over TCP

The default was checked and I switched it to #3 as you suggest.

Interestingly, yesterday I emerged Virtualbox on the first floor Gentoo computer and installed XP in it. The XP in the virtualbox has no problems and boots a lot quicker than the standalone XP. That computer does have a 10,000 RPM hard drive.

----------

## Tony0945

Oops! After a reboot, Windows doesn't see any network computers.

----------

## VinzC

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Oops! After a reboot, Windows doesn't see any network computers.

 

Sure, but that doesn't mean it cannot reach them and connect to shares. NetBT is only there for browsing. In a small environment you know what you have, right  :Wink:  ?

----------

## Tony0945

True, but machine X3 sees no one and no one sees it.

----------

## vaxbrat

Windows based clients can be twitchy about wanting to stay in their own workgroup or domain.  Check your smb.conf to see whether it is set to use the same workgroup or domain as the the windows pc.  If the windows client is the "home" version, it may actually be easier than trying to get a pro or enterprise version to browse other clients.

If you can't browse the linux box, make sure you have nmbd running in your samba suite.

----------

## Tony0945

 *vaxbrat wrote:*   

> Windows based clients can be twitchy about wanting to stay in their own workgroup or domain.  Check your smb.conf to see whether it is set to use the same workgroup or domain as the the windows pc.  If the windows client is the "home" version, it may actually be easier than trying to get a pro or enterprise version to browse other clients.
> 
> If you can't browse the linux box, make sure you have nmbd running in your samba suite.

 

In frustration, I copied the smb.conf from the working computer and just changed the netbios name. Didn't help.

Right now I'm recompiling samba without ABI=32. The only difference I see between the working and non-working computers is that the working computer is a pure 64-bit profile and the non-working computer is multilib.

----------

